# Tamron Announces the SP 150-600mm Di VC USD G2 Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 1, 2016)

```
<em>New generation “G2” lens boasts faster AF speed and enhanced VC</em></p>
<p>SP 150-600mm Di VC USD G2 (Model A022)</p>
<p><strong>September 1, 2016, Commack, New York</strong> – Tamron, a leading manufacturer of optics for diverse applications, announces the launch of the SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD G2 (Model A022). This second generation “G2” lens builds upon the success of the SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD (Model A011), which launched in December 2013 and continues to successfully meet photographers’ needs in the ultra-telephoto category. The new G2 version was developed to provide superior optical performance with today’s high resolution DSLRs and to add improvements to several features including speed and accuracy of AF and VC (Vibration Compensation). Also, several new features have been added: FLEX ZOOM LOCK mechanism, Fluorine Coating and optional teleconverters. The new lens delivers outstanding performance and a luxurious, upscale appearance, including a metal lens barrel.</p>
<p>Delivery of the new lens in Canon and Nikon mounts will start on September 23 in the Japanese market and soon thereafter in the U.S. market (Sony A-mount to be delivered at a later date) at a price of $1399.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</strong></p>
<p>1. Optical design refreshed to achieve even higher performance

Three LD (Low Dispersion) lens elements completely eliminate axial and transverse chromatic aberrations. The design also features an upgraded optical construction (21 elements in 13 groups) and leverages improvements in manufacturing technology. As a result, the lens delivers high resolution, improved sharpness and overall better performance.</p>
<p>2. Tamron’s sophisticated eBAND Coating for eliminating ghosting and flare

eBAND (Extended Bandwidth & Angular-Dependency) Coating is a nano-structured layer deployed on the lens element surface. In addition to regular anti-reflection coatings, eBAND Coating offers higher light transmission and significant improvement in anti-reflection characteristics, especially against angulated incident rays. Combined with BBAR (Broad-Band Anti-Reflection) coatings, flare and ghosting are reduced to imperceptible levels.</p>
<p>3. MOD reduced to provide optimum tele-macro photography

Tamron’s advanced manufacturing technology has made it possible to reduce the MOD (Minimum Object Distance) to 86.6 in (2.2m), compared to 106.3 in (2.7m) for Model A011, and has allowed for the wonders of tele-macro photography with its 1:3.9 Maximum Magnification Ratio.</p>
<p>4. AF speed is faster and much more responsive with moving subjects

The Model A022 is equipped with a USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive) ring-type motor that delivers excellent responsiveness and control. AF speed is significantly improved from the current model, and it enables accurate high-speed focus even when capturing moving subjects. When shooting with AF, the Full-time Manual Focus override allows you to instantly make fine-focusing adjustments manually, without having to switch between modes.</p>
<p>5. VC performance is now 4.5 stops and offers 3 modes optimized for different situations

The VC (Vibration Compensation) effectiveness is equivalent to 4.5 stops, based on image stabilization performance levels established by CIPA (Camera & Imaging Products Association) when using VC MODE 3. Model A022 now has three types of VC modes, and it is possible to choose the optimum VC mode according to the situation for taking a photograph, such as when panning.</p>
<ul>
<li>VC MODE 1 is the standard mode that strikes a great balance between the stability of the viewfinder image and the stabilization effects.</li>
<li>VC MODE 2 is exclusively used for panning.</li>
<li>VC MODE 3 prioritizes the stabilization of the captured images and forgoes the stabilization of the viewfinder image.</li>
</ul>
<p>A new VC Mode can be programmed with the optional TAMRON TAP-in Console™. You can overwrite VC Mode 1 with a new VC Mode that allows stabilization to be engaged constantly for videography purposes. In this mode, the LCD screen is used.</p>
<p>6. New FLEX ZOOM LOCK mechanism enables locking of the zoom ring at any position

The FLEX ZOOM LOCK mechanism quickly locks or unlocks the zoom at any position simply by sliding the zoom ring. Photographers can shoot from any angle without the zoom extending unintentionally. Additionally, the lens features the conventional Zoom Lock switch to prevent unwanted barrel extension during transportation.</p>
<p>7. Fluorine Coating and Moisture-Resistant Construction for a more user-friendly lens

The front surface of the lens element is coated with a protective fluorine compound that is water- and oil-repellent. The lens surface is easier to wipe clean and is less vulnerable to the damaging effects of dirt, dust, moisture and fingerprints. For greater protection when shooting outdoors, leak-proof seals throughout the lens barrel help protect your equipment.</p>
<p>8. Electromagnetic diaphragm system now used for Nikon-mount lenses

An electromagnetic diaphragm system, which has been a standard feature for Canon-mount lenses, is now employed in Nikon-mount lenses[1]. More precise diaphragm and aperture control is possible because the diaphragm blades are driven and controlled by a motor through electronic pulse signals.</p>
<p>9. Lightweight and easy-to-hold tripod mount is compatible with an Arca-Swiss style quick release plate

A new textured grip and Arca-Swiss style tripod interface enhances both speed and utility. And because the tripod mount is made of lightweight magnesium, it is much easier to carry.</p>
<p>10. Compatible with TAMRON TAP-in ConsoleTM, an optional accessory product

The optional TAP-in Console provides a USB connection to your personal computer, enabling you to easily update your lens’s firmware as well as customize features including fine adjustments to the AF and VC.</p>
<p>11. Teleconverters exclusively for the Tamron lens now developed

Two exclusive teleconverters[2], which perfectly match the optics of the new SP 150-600mm G2 (Model A022), offer 1.4x and 2x magnification, and provide a maximum zoom range up to 1200mm. These new teleconverters extend focal length of the master lens, making it possible to take pictures in farther ultra-telephoto ranges.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 1, 2016)

Waiting for review to see how much improvement has actually been made. Also nice touch for those Arca style quick release on tripod foot.


----------



## candc (Sep 1, 2016)

Looks like some nice improvements. I will be getting one of these and looking to sell the v1.


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 1, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Waiting for review to see how much improvement has actually been made. Also nice touch for those Arca style quick release on tripod foot.



I posted the MTF charts here 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=8546611e86cd2934b59c1391e852b603&topic=30671.msg619876;topicseen#new


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 1, 2016)

The MTF looks very interesting on the long end, and the previous version was already very sharp through 475mm or so. If they have managed to surpass the Sigmas on the long end Tamron may have the clear winner in this competition. I used the previous version for some time before switching to the 100-400L II + 1.4x after it came out. The Canon combo was sharper at 560mm vs. 600mm on the Tamron; that doesn't look like it will be true anymore.

Also impressed that they managed to make a lot of physical upgrades at only a 60g weight increase. It is still only a bit over 2/3rds the weight of the Sigma Sport, which continues to make it a much easier lens to handhold.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 1, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Waiting for review to see how much improvement has actually been made. Also nice touch for those Arca style quick release on tripod foot.



A lot of nice little improvements, new features. Looks like they took some time to think things through. Zoom lock at any focal length? Pretty slick, all those little things add up.

I too look forward to seeing some reviews.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 1, 2016)

Optically, I'll wait for testing, but all around this seems like a worthy upgrade in the form of several small improvements. 

On paper...

Expanded/improved IS 
Faster AF 
Better IS 
Zoom lock
Arca plate foot
Some form of weathersealing 
Teleconverter compatibility (though without AF through the VF, one would think)

...it's surely worth the +$400 they are asking for even if it was the exact same optical formula as its predecessor (the fact that it's not is gravy). Nice work, Tamron. 

- A


----------



## sanj (Sep 1, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## RGF (Sep 1, 2016)

Looks great. Waiting for field testing before I hand over my credit card


----------



## FECHariot (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm going to wait for reviews, but I can see Santa putting this under my tree this year.


----------



## pixel8foto (Sep 1, 2016)

I didn't upgrade from the Tamron to the Sigma sport because the weight of the Sigma sport was a disadvantage for the use. The mk1 *just* fits lengthways in the top of a Lowepro fastpack as a third lens, after 70-200 & a wide. Can imagine suffering a modest weight increase and simply changing from mk1 to mk2, if the 600 end is indeed sharper and it focusses more speedily and consistently in AI-servo mode. Would be cool to see bundle pricing with the 1.4x and 2x, assuming they perform decently.


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh exciting times be ahead! This looks like a superb (in little yet very meaningful ways) upgrade. 3 of the most important: (to my mind) increased performance (i.e. sharpness/IQ) at the long end. And better/more consistent AF in AI-Servo mode (coupled with the 3-way VC adjustment). And compatibility with the recently released, TAP-IN console.

WOOT!!!
A+

Looks like Dustin Abbott was heard loudly when he commented the other day on a similar thread that if the new lens has compatibility with the TAP-IN that would be super. So Dustin...there's your answer. And it is great news.

I just might need to find $1300USD. And sooner rather than later...


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 1, 2016)

Everything I see here looks fantastic, especially the improved Maximum Magnification.

If they can get decent sharpness at 600mm wide open this is definitely going on my short list.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 1, 2016)

LOL - so I thinks I need to sell my V1 and my Russian experiment 1165. 

Wonder how the astro guys are going to use this reach. might be fun to watch them.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Tamron SP 150-600mm Di VC USD G2 - ARca foot ... YES, YES, YES!*

hope this finally brings massive pressure on stupid Canon to also put Atca groves on their tele lens foots. So OVERDUE, stupid Canon!


----------



## Roo (Sep 2, 2016)

Hmm...I can see a possible upgrade from the V1 coming up


----------



## Talley (Sep 2, 2016)

Woot. I see $600 V1 now on the used market and for that price I'll pick one up!


----------



## dufflover (Sep 2, 2016)

Will be watching this one. Never ended up buying a 150-600mm lens although was always tempted.
Having one as good as the Sigma Sport but cheaper/lighter would be very nice indeed and could be that buying threshold hehe


----------



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2016)

It's not a new feature. The Canon 100-400mm II can be tightened to any focal length, the Sigma 150-600mm C can be locked at 100mm (+ a 50mm) increments.


----------



## nightscape123 (Sep 2, 2016)

The MTF looks like a pretty good improvement on the long end... I'll wait for some real world testing, but I wonder if this new version is going to beat the 100-400 ii...


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 2, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> The MTF looks like a pretty good improvement on the long end... I'll wait for some real world testing, but I wonder if this new version is going to beat the 100-400 ii...



How do you define "beat"? Both lenses have their upsides and downsides.
_
(referring to the original Tamron 150-600 -- not this new one -- below)_

The L is sealed, has better AF, and is sharper up to 400mm.

I appreciate the L with the 1.4x is comparably sharp as the Tamron on the long end, but the Tamron goes to 560mm without the teleconverter limiting the AF. _At half the price.
_
So I could see fans defend either lens as being better given what their needs are.

- A


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 2, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> I appreciate the L with the 1.4x is comparably sharp as the Tamron on the long end, but the Tamron goes to 560mm without the teleconverter limiting the AF. _At half the price.
> _
> So I could see fans defend either lens as being better given what their needs are.



no rethoric please. The EF 100-400 II is better in absolutely every way ... throughout the entire overlapping focal length range, at all apertures and even with 1.4x extender. Better IQ, AF, handling, sealing, features, much better overall. Pretty commensurate with the differential in pricing, although that is a subjective judgement.


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 2, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the L with the 1.4x is comparably sharp as the Tamron on the long end, but the Tamron goes to 560mm without the teleconverter limiting the AF. _At half the price.
> ...



I agree with you...when comparing the OLD 150-600 vs the 100-400 II.
And these points were what brought me initially from the tammy to the 100-400II (especially the AF and the jumpy IS)

However, it seems that Tamron listened to the people and tried to address all these points of critique in the new version.
Would be nice for people on a budget when they actually managed to get in the same range as the canon (both image and overall quality-wise)


----------



## FECHariot (Sep 2, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the L with the 1.4x is comparably sharp as the Tamron on the long end, but the Tamron goes to 560mm without the teleconverter limiting the AF. _At half the price.
> ...



The AF is not better with the 1.4X tc depending on which camera you have. If you can AF at all because you have a newer camera, most of these limit you to one center point. The 5D4 which allows all points to f8 would be better with the 100-400 II and TC, but my 7D is another story.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 2, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the L with the 1.4x is comparably sharp as the Tamron on the long end, but the Tamron goes to 560mm without the teleconverter limiting the AF. _At half the price.
> ...



You drove right past the point I was making. *Depending on your needs*, 100-400L II is not better in every way: 

If you want an inexpensive '600 prime' (as I imagine how many of these Tamrons and Sigmas are used), the 100-400L II + 1.4x costs too much.

If you want to aim your focus at something off-center and you don't have one of the newest bodies, good luck doing that with the 100-400L II + 1.4x. Not having working AF is a complete fail for many types of photography.

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 2, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...


I have $1500 to spend on a lens..... tell me again how wonderful (even on sale) the 100-400 II is.......


----------



## nightscape123 (Sep 2, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the L with the 1.4x is comparably sharp as the Tamron on the long end, but the Tamron goes to 560mm without the teleconverter limiting the AF. _At half the price.
> ...



And this new version of the Tamron claims increased IQ, AF, and Build quality. Plus it gives you half a stop more light than the Canon from 400-600 mm. I know the 100-400 II beats the current tamron, which is why I bought it over the Tamron. I just think it is impressive that Tamron thinks its improved enough to release a whole new version of this lens and so soon. We shall see what real tests tell us after release. Looks like we won't have to wait very long. I doubt it will beat the build quality of the canon, as Roger said the canon is one of the best built lenses ever made. 3rd party AF is also not likely to ever beat the canon, which is one of the main reasons I personally got the 100-400 II. 

The new version does have at least 1 thing over the 100-400 II. With the dock it lets you set AFMA at 24(?) distinct points, much more than the 2 that canon allows.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2016)

Don, the 100-400mm II is much better suited to your outdoor life style. Smaller, lighter and more water resistant. I grab the Sigma 150-600 C in good light when I want better reach. For closer work, the 100-400 is a higher league and much easier to handle.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 2, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Don, the 100-400mm II is much better suited to your outdoor life style. Smaller, lighter and more water resistant. I grab the Sigma 150-600 C in good light when I want better reach. For closer work, the 100-400 is a higher league and much easier to handle.


Actually, the 600F4 is best suited for my needs.... but if you can't afford a lens, it really does not matter how good it is.... and that's my point. Regardless of the quality of the 100-400 II, it is expensive and that will keep it out of some people's camera bag.

With my 150-600, most of the time it is used at 600mm, that's what I really need, a 600mm prime! If Tamron came out with a 600F5.6 prime I would jump on that so quick!!!!!


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Roo said:


> Hmm...I can see a possible upgrade from the V1 coming up



While it is tempting to have the latest greatest that could be a costly upgrade. What do you think you could get for a V1 on the secondary market? $700 tops? What is it, $1400 for the new one? That's a $700 difference. Which is a lot of coin for what is probably an evolutionary upgrade.


----------



## Roo (Sep 3, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm...I can see a possible upgrade from the V1 coming up
> ...



It depends on your needs. If you spend most of your time with it at 600mm, and it is *noticeably sharper* than than the v1, then the upgrade *could* be worthwhile. The panning mode upgrade is very useful for shooting motorsport and aircraft. As for the price, it's irrelevant as I can easily take the view that I've had far more than $700 use out of the v1 in the 2.5 years I've owned it.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 3, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm...I can see a possible upgrade from the V1 coming up
> ...



Upgrading a body after 3-4 years makes perfect sense, but a _lens?_ I buy most of my lenses with a long-term (at least 5 year if not 10 year) ownership. 

Also, were I to buy a 150-600, however good it is (or isn't) it's still 100x better than the hole in my lens portfolio where I have nothing for a given need. In other words, once I put money down in a type/class of lens, I move to the next lens segment I don't own rather than get another one in the same segment.

But YMMV, I suppose if all you shoot is wildlife or BiF, these sort of same-segment lens upgrades might do you a lot of good.

- A


----------



## Otara (Sep 3, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm...I can see a possible upgrade from the V1 coming up
> ...



The zoom lock alone is a very nice improvement (the current one only works at 400mm and has slop - you can go from 5.6 to 6.3). And improved VC on a 600mm 6.3 is potentially pretty helpful too, as well as being able to actually use the tamron dock.

In Oz, its going to be quite the price hike given our exchange rates as well, but theres a lot of incremental improvements that add up quite a bit in my view.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 3, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



They do the world of good. So much so, they are addictive.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm having a hard time with the teleconverters. I suppose they can "fool" the body into treating the 1.4 converter as f8, but the 2x converter? And I can't imagine how dim the view would be at f12.6. Good luck focusing that.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 3, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...


I guess it all comes down to how much you use it..... if the lens hardly gets used, then upgrading it is a waste of money.... but if it is your go-to lens then it becomes a different story.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 3, 2016)

don't get me wrong, i also find the current tamron and sigma 150-600s excellent value and i highly commend tamron for releasing a further improved version 2 and do look forward to see pricing and reviews. the better and priceworthy it turns out to be, the higher the pressure on canon prices ... and maybe even arca-grooves on EF lens collar foots ...


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 3, 2016)

unfocused said:



> I'm having a hard time with the teleconverters. I suppose they can "fool" the body into treating the 1.4 converter as f8, but the 2x converter? And I can't imagine how dim the view would be at f12.6. Good luck focusing that.



I wonder if it could make a half-decent telescope at 1200/13.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 3, 2016)

unfocused said:


> I'm having a hard time with the teleconverters. I suppose they can "fool" the body into treating the 1.4 converter as f8, but the 2x converter? And I can't imagine how dim the view would be at f12.6. Good luck focusing that.



Any chance a body with DPAF could resolve that in LiveView? I've heard of 'spotty but possible' f/11 use that way.

- A


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2016)

Ahsanford, I used to own the first version of the lens, and I tried exactly what you are talking about. Both with the 1.4 x and the 2x on a 70d using dpaf.

The autofocus was bad except when the subject was very distinct. Lots of searching. But that wasn't the only problem. Stability was very difficult at full frame equivalent of 1920mm. Also, the image quality was pretty bad at that extreme.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 4, 2016)

f/5-6.3? Too dark for me when small birds tend to be in the shady branches or are most active around sunrise or sundown. Sold my 400mm f/5.6 for that very reason. 

If the sun is bright... fine. But that tends to = a bad photo. At least for me. 

I hate taking bird photos in the bright sunlight with a washed out sky. Add an ND filter? Good luck.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 5, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



I think the 150-600V2 is a good idea, not because it might be better than the original Tamron 150-600, but because it might finally be an upgrade to the best budget supertelephoto lens on the market.
Now that Brian finally has 7D2 samples on the Canon 400f5.6 (they were just put up this summer) we can see just how futile the first round of these new zoom lenses really are.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=929&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=5&API=2&LensComp=278&CameraComp=963&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

The Canon 400f5.6 is significantly better overall (at equivalent Field of View), full frame or crop, with or without TC.
It just doesn't have a Stabilizer, I have a feeling that's the feature most people are really getting these things for.
Other than being stabilized, the lenses that Tamron and Sigma sold to people were just another batch of big, cheap zoom lenses. They just weren't horribly inferior, and included a feature that didn't exist 23 years ago.
It's really surprising it took this long.

Hopefully Tamron can finally bring birding into the 21st Century in terms of both sharpness and extra features.
(It's almost painful just knowing that this segment of the market has been stagnant this long.)


----------



## AlanF (Sep 5, 2016)

Don't take seriously one person's measurements on their one copy of the lens. These lenses have pretty large copy variations, and single test results depend on just how good the particular lenses tested were. Different testers have produced conflicting reports on the Sigma vs Tamron 150-600mm. The only tester who does things properly is Roger of lensrentals who tests 5-10 copies using the best equipment. He has the Sigma C marginally ahead of the Tamron 150-600mm at the one focal length tested, 400mm:
https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2016/08/the-sort-of-great-400mm-shootout/

The only lens that matters is the copy you have. I have had one each of the Tamron and Sigma C, and for mine the Sigma is much better. It could be quite different for another pair of those lenses.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 5, 2016)

9VIII said:


> I think the 150-600V2 is a good idea, not because it might be better than the original Tamron 150-600, but because it might finally be an upgrade to the best budget supertelephoto lens on the market.
> Now that Brian finally has 7D2 samples on the Canon 400f5.6 (they were just put up this summer) we can see just how futile the first round of these new zoom lenses really are.



How does it make sense to compare two lenses using different sensor sizes and pixel pitches? Yes, it's well known the Tamron is weak in the corners at 600mm... but it's _600mm_ and not 400mm! There are not many people trying to choose between a crop+400mm and a FF+600mm. They have the sensor size fixed and are trying to pick a lens to fit their purposes.

Plus of course the Tamron is a zoom and thus infinitely more valuable to most users than a 400mm (or a 640mm eqv) prime.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 5, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Don't take seriously one person's measurements on their one copy of the lens. These lenses have pretty large copy variations, and single test results depend on just how good the particular lenses tested were. Different testers have produced conflicting reports on the Sigma vs Tamron 150-600mm. The only tester who does things properly is Roger of lensrentals who tests 5-10 copies using the best equipment. He has the Sigma C marginally ahead of the Tamron 150-600mm at the one focal length tested, 400mm:
> https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2016/08/the-sort-of-great-400mm-shootout/
> 
> The only lens that matters is the copy you have. I have had one each of the Tamron and Sigma C, and for mine the Sigma is much better. It could be quite different for another pair of those lenses.



Yes, it's absolutely correct that no one review should be taken as representative of the whole production variation of a lens. If I'm seriously considering a lens I prefer to have read at least three thorough reviews.

Actually Brian has noted that sometimes he picks the best copy out of multiple examples of a lens, but I wouldn't be surprised if that only applies to Canon.

Out of all the TDP samples, the worst offender of single copy variation I can think of is the Sigma 18-35A.
Reviews amazingly well everywhere else on the Internet, looks fuzzy at TDP.



Sharlin said:


> ...There are not many people trying to choose between a crop+400mm and a FF+600mm.



I'm pretty sure that is one of the most common comparisons any crop shooter interested in a supertelephoto lens will make (it's still something I like to check for regularly), and we all know what the sales ratio is like between crop bodies and full frame.

The 1DsMkIII and 7D2 are almost ideal for direct comparisons because the resolution is so similar.
The results are even more spectacular given the inherent disadvantage of the crop sensor.
Using the Canon lens and body combo will give drastically superior AF, and the AF point spread on the 7D2 is another improvement over Full Frame bodies.

The main point is that for reach limited shooting the Tamron 150-600 was never the best option, and if a supertelephoto zoom lens underperforms on the long end then it's still kind of missing the point of having a zoom range. Some reviewers even concluded that there wasn't much point in zooming in past 500mm (to be fair that was probably shooting wide open and not at f11 where the Tamron is sharpest, but that just further demonstrates the weakness of the lens).


----------



## dufflover (Sep 5, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> f/5-6.3? Too dark for me when small birds tend to be in the shady branches or are most active around sunrise or sundown. Sold my 400mm f/5.6 for that very reason.



Unfortunately the vast majority of people don't have luxury of the larger behemoths and make do with what we got. Luckily the physics of image processing/sensors/ISO is improving at consumer prices unlike the physics of light which I think will always be high four-digits (AU) for fast super-tele's.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 5, 2016)

9VIII said:


> The Canon 400f5.6 is significantly better overall (at equivalent Field of View), full frame or crop, with or without TC. It just doesn't have a Stabilizer, I have a feeling that's the feature most people are really getting these things for. Other than being stabilized, the lenses that Tamron and Sigma sold to people were just another batch of big, cheap zoom lenses. They just weren't horribly inferior, and included a feature that didn't exist 23 years ago. It's really surprising it took this long.



yes, i agree. It is totally insane and does not make any sense that Canon did NOT update the EF 400/5.6 to with IS already about 10 years ago. Stupid, Canon. Believing, they can get away forever just milking their customers and holding back better products. And don#t tell me it would require huge R&D resources and bankrupt all of Canon to update a simple 400/5.6 with IS ... ;D

Good on Canon (and Nikon!), that Tamron and Sigma are taking a good number of sales from them with their good and affordable 150-600s.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 5, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > I think the 150-600V2 is a good idea, not because it might be better than the original Tamron 150-600, but because it might finally be an upgrade to the best budget supertelephoto lens on the market.
> ...



Agreed. And it is just not true that "we can see just how futile the first round of these new zoom lenses really are." The Tamron and Sigma 150-600mms are very good lenses - and I do compare them with my very expensive top quality Canon primes and zooms.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 6, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...



Ok, "futile" was the wrong word.

In practical terms they might have been better off using a smaller zoom range, something like a 200-400, but in the end they did produce a well rounded package, the concept just needs more polish before it will be relevant to everyone.

I should reiterate that this new Tamron lens sounds very exciting, those MTF charts show a lens that could actually make everything else in the segment obsolete.


----------

